

A few ideas about Negotiation - fleaflicker
http://paultyma.blogspot.com/2008/03/few-ideas-about-negotiation.html

======
soundsop
I've recently been trying to improve my negotiating skills by reading two
books: You Can Negotiate Anything by Herb Cohen and Influence: The Psychology
of Persuasion by Robert Cialdini.

You Can Negotiate anything is a short book that gives tips and pointers and
gives examples of negotiating tactics.

Influence is a fascinating book by a psychologist that supports every major
point by describing various psychological findings and major events that
exemplify that point.

The first book is more of a how-to book and the second is more of a why-
it's-the-case book. I found both to be valuable in helping me recognize
negotiating tactics, which hopefully makes me less vulnerable to being
unconsciously influenced.

------
dskhatri
Stanford's Ed Corner has a good recorded talk on negotiation :
[http://edcorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=181...](http://edcorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=1819)

The rules of negotiation very much depend on the situation so I personally
take "n-tips for negotiating" with a grain of salt.

------
kingnothing
I haven't heard of Paul Tyma -- what's his credibility in writing this
article?

~~~
fleaflicker
Creator of mailinator and currently a Google employee. He posts some more
insightful stuff on the mailinator blog.

